
Filmstruck shutting down - dbuxton
https://variety.com/2018/digital/news/filmstruck-shutdown-warnermedia-turner-1202998364/
======
philipkglass
I will miss Filmstruck. Their film catalog was practically the mirror image of
Netflix's: older films, foreign films, and (my favorite) access to the whole
Criterion Collection. I wonder if this means the films they had streaming
rights to will reappear on other popular streaming platforms, or if they're
going to go back to buy-to-stream. Or worse, if these films will have no legal
streaming option at all, just discs.

------
smacktoward
Argh! I was _desperate_ to join FilmStruck, but I do my streaming through my
PS4, and at launch they didn't support the PS4 but promised that was coming
real soon now. So I waited. And waited. And waited. And now they're shutting
down.

------
aplc0r
This is disappointing. I really enjoyed this service for watching old samurai
and yakuza films.

I also appreciated that they highlighted films that were leaving the service
soon, so I could prioritize any that were on my watch list.

